# Lake Superior Provincial Park in August



## nyal (Aug 11, 2016)

I'm planning a two week trip up to Canada in early August. While pike and walleye will be the main targeted species, my true love is trout fishing. So my question for anyone who has fished Lake Superior Provincial Park-would it be worth my time to set aside 3-4 days dedicated to fishing brook trout out of some of the further back lakes? Or would you suggest I set this plan aside for another trip, another year when I can get up there in early June? I know trout fishing is not the best in mid-summer; and, in all honesty, I know next to nothing about fishing brookies if they have moved to deeper water in lakes. Thanks for any suggestions.


----------



## Zorba (Jan 24, 2007)

I can say this. Lots of trout options in the park. Not much in Pike and Walleye. For Pike and Walleye you would have to fish the northern edge of the park. Bring lots of bug spray. Most likely you will stumble upon a bite somewhere. If not you will have an adventure. Bring a canoe for more options. You can also rent one there. 

Stop at the park office at Agawa. Ask a few ?'s Someone may point you in the right direction.


----------



## nyal (Aug 11, 2016)

Thank you. I have another destination planned for the pike and walleye, just know the park is on the route there or on my way back and I've never passed through it.


----------



## green&orange (Aug 13, 2009)

From what I know about brookie fishing in the park - spring is the best time. If it were me and knowing the effort it takes to get to some of the best lakes - I would wait and go in the spring. Maximize your opportunities. It would suck to put in the effort and not get rewarded.


----------



## nyal (Aug 11, 2016)

green&orange said:


> From what I know about brookie fishing in the park - spring is the best time. If it were me and knowing the effort it takes to get to some of the best lakes - I would wait and go in the spring. Maximize your opportunities. It would suck to put in the effort and not get rewarded.


Thanks. After some thinking about it, I agree. I've decided this year to focus on the walleye and pike, but will definitely be getting into this park some time.


----------



## Vols (Jan 4, 2013)

I will be in LSPP the week of July 16th. The trip is more of a back pack, canoe and portage trip, but as an avid fisherman I have to bring a rod.

We will mainly spend time at the following lakes: Gamitagama, Pencil, Bailargeon, Old Women, and Mijin Lake. Probably the bulk at Old Woman.

I will have to go light so what species, spining or fly, lures etc?

Thanks


----------

